# Dorian Yates' Lean Gain



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Just a quickie to say that I have just aquired some DY Lean Gain. It is vanilla flavour and it is more like ice cream in taste. Blummin lovely.

It has 500cals per serving (3 scoops at 50g each). I have decided to up my cal intake on training days by 500 cals and will therefore be having 1/3 of a shake at 3 intervals with meals (and other times) in an effort to increase my intake.

I beleive the DY stuff is a little expensive and I would give serious consideration to whether I would actually buy the stuff myself given the price tag!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Its prety cheap here m8

http://www.sncdirect.com/weight-gain/ultimate-lean-gain.html#content

for 4kg worth of a quality product not bad imo


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

how many lbs is 4 kg?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

about 8'sh lbs


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

thats pretty good price.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

8.8lbs


----------



## niknaknok (Jun 10, 2007)

this product is next on my list ive been looking at the 5kg tub and its a fair price as well and is recommended by lots of my mates who ive seen gain quite a bit so yeah im gonna give it a go


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

vanilla is lush!!


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

wow the big guys realized just plonking malto in his shakes is just not good enough. Why did'nt he tell CNP, pro mass anyone?


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

very expensive. personally, i think weight gainers are a bunch of bollocks anyway :noidea:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks genan,very constructive!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

well done genan. I am glad you can add something worthwhile reading.

I think before you post crap like that I think you should learn some manners and the basics of gaining muscle and weight.

Most people take weight gainers as a meal replacement. To me this makes no sense. Why have a shake with 500 cals in when you can have a meal which would be far better for you.

However, to increase your calorie intake one must step up gradually. By adding a weigh gainer shake (in addition to meals) can make good.

I would not advocate downing a 500 cal shake in seconds (although there is nothing wrong with that) but if I were to eat 2250 cals a day and I wanted 2750 then taking all day to drink a shake would mean 500 cals extra without me having to think about it too much.

basically, if used right then weight gainers can be very beneficial. With those with a lack of knowledge it is just a waste of money.


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

chill dude, i didnt mean to offend anyone and my comment wasnt aimed at you. these mass gainer products are nothing more than overpriced crap in a fancy packaging.

leeston i agree with your last post but must add - and again, i`m not talking about you, - that lack of knowledge shouldnt be an excuse. Nutrition is key in bodybuilding, yet many people rely on the marketing bs they are fed by these companies. and i`m talking about the very basics here.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Genan,no harm in expressing an opinion but as you have now realised and rectified,in future, just try to back it up with some knowledge please.

Such previous posts aint helpful and come across as arrogant,however im sure that was not your intention.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

no worries bud, I understand. Your views ralrely come accross the way they are intended in text form.


----------



## Webbie (Jan 13, 2009)

dorian yates lean gain is a great product,you only have to take a look at how much thought has been put into whats included in the mix.

I CAN GET THE BIG TUBS FOR 29.99


----------

